# Zoomed light



## Northman (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi guys,

I want to start a low light set up for a 10G I have. It has a single strip T8 fixture and I was wondering which zoomed bulb would you recommend? I've read a mixture of both the UltraSun and FloraSun are best but with the single strip that cant happen. BTW, I don't have to use Zoomed, any recommendations are appreciated and welcome.

Thanks,
Northman


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

AllGlass 8000k 15wT8 bulb

has a blue/white hue to it but makes green in plants vivid and colors on your fish "pop"


----------



## Northman (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Killa, I'm going to check them out right now.


----------



## Northman (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Killa, I'm going to check them out right now. They grow plants well?


----------



## Northman (Sep 20, 2009)

Too funny. Sorry for the redundancy, I had a few last night


----------

